
M00t leaves 4chan - forlorn
https://twitter.com/moot/status/557938627649757185
======
valarauca1
Original article [https://www.4chan.org/news](https://www.4chan.org/news)

~~~
forlorn
And screenshot of this page in case it doesn't open in your browser
[http://puu.sh/ePnT1/835dce9067.png](http://puu.sh/ePnT1/835dce9067.png)

